# incoming port 80 work around issues



## Jbelding (Dec 1, 2004)

We started having our issues when i started to set up our server to serve pages to the internet. Our ISP is Verizon. Which trurns out blocks port 80 incoming. I am using Dyndns.org as our Dynamic DNS service. I have the webpage working properly on port 80 at home. I have comcast high speed internet, no port blocking. When i followed the suggested set up for the port 80 work around on Dyndns. The webpage does not function. When i got the webhop installed which forwards requests to port 8080. I noticed on the back the server's NIC card, traffic on the activity LED. Every time i hit the webpage the lights would flash a sequence, then stop. I am pretty sure this activity is my other computer trying to access the webpage. The issue lies now why is it not finding the right site port or Etc. Do you have any suggestions? I am at the end of the troubleshooting process. We are getting ready to switch ISP's. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Heatsink (Dec 7, 2004)

Jbelding said:


> We started having our issues when i started to set up our server to serve pages to the internet. Our ISP is Verizon. Which trurns out blocks port 80 incoming. I am using Dyndns.org as our Dynamic DNS service. I have the webpage working properly on port 80 at home. I have comcast high speed internet, no port blocking. When i followed the suggested set up for the port 80 work around on Dyndns. The webpage does not function. When i got the webhop installed which forwards requests to port 8080. I noticed on the back the server's NIC card, traffic on the activity LED. Every time i hit the webpage the lights would flash a sequence, then stop. I am pretty sure this activity is my other computer trying to access the webpage. The issue lies now why is it not finding the right site port or Etc. Do you have any suggestions? I am at the end of the troubleshooting process. We are getting ready to switch ISP's. Your help is greatly appreciated.


Can you be more clear on your setup? I'm confused because you say Verizon is your ISP, but then you say you have Comcast high speed internet.

I've run a server for a while now and may be able to give you some tips,.

More details...?


----------



## Jbelding (Dec 1, 2004)

At work, where we are setting up the server, is Verizon DSL and at home where i have tested the server is Comcast. 

Ultimately we would like to figure out a way to make the Verizon ISP work.


----------



## Heatsink (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi,

I don't use DynDNS, but I took a look (kinda) at their webhop service. If I understand it correctly, you tell dyndns to foward web request to your port 8080, correct?

Since the lights on the NIC of your webserver flash when you try to access the website, then it appears (although a packet sniffer would be better to confirm this - and especially confirm the request is actually going to port 8080), that the request is at least getting to your web server box. 

That being the case, let's assume it's requesting from the right port - therefore it's probably software. Is your web server software configured to listen on port 8080?

That would be my next two steps:

1. Check out my webserver config if it's OK then
2. Grab a packet sniffer and see what's actually hitting your machine.

HTH


----------

